# Head Targa ST skis, scott poles and K2 bag for sale.



## lmilhan (Sep 11, 2005)

Hello.

I am selling a used pair of Head Targa ST skis, scott poles, and K2 bag. For more details, please see my Ebay  add

Thanks!
LM


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 11, 2005)

Cool!  Welcome to the boards and we hope to see more of you in here!


----------

